

Why Obscurity Is A Good Thing (Failing in the Dark) - imohnish
http://www.mohnish.net/2012/12/04/screwing-up-in-the-dark/

======
srameshc
I understand the spirit of your post, none the less, failure shouldn't be
looked at in an overly positive light, cause it becomes an excuse for not
getting right.

